# Severe PMS after miscarriage



## auntySmeghead

Just wondering if anyone felt different after their miscarriage. Mine was over 4 months ago and if anything my PMS is getting worse. I never used to get much pms before I got pregnant but now every month i feel sick, dizzy, my boobs get really lumpy and sore, I'm really depressed and tearful and now I'm getting migraines that last for days. Its not like me at all, I used to get just a little period pain before I started and thats it. Am i the only one or has anyone else found this? How long will it take for my body to go back to normal?


----------



## ncmommy

After my first loss, I thought I was having PMDD instead of PMS. It was awful!!! I felt sick and I lietrally felt rage inside of me, it was scary. It did eventually settle down for me. I would talk to your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## hippylittlej

auntySmeghead, if it helps I am the same as you, without the migraines, I do however get terrible back pain and extreme tiredness now though. I am going to give it one more cycle and then go and see my GP.


----------



## zelda

hi there. I had the same after my mc in july,each month since then my pains start 1 week before AF, my boobs feel like someone is inside stabbing , i get nausea and feel exhausted. some sypmtoms are worse then when I was pregnant.

This month is better though , I did read a book that adviswd giving up caffeine and tea ,which seemed to have helped .


----------



## FriendlyFace

O wow!!! I was beginning to think I may have been pregnant again already, I had a mc 3 weeks ago and over the weekend my breasts have gotten tender which never happens with me, even before AF. Dizziness, headaches and moodiness! Maybe AF is going to be a witch now :-(


----------



## auntySmeghead

Thank you for your replies. Managed to persuade my GP to do a day 21 test to check my progesterone. I'm fed up with this now. Its been over 4 months so my body should be back to normal. 
Friendlyface, I have convinced myself every month for the last 4 months that I'm pregnant again because its really out of character for me to have all these symptoms too but you never know, you might be luckier than me


----------



## susan36

i had my mmc over 4 months ago and my pms has did the opp , i used to have it bad , now it seems like it gone :flower:


----------

